# محاضرة علمية في "كيف تحقق 80% من النجاح بـ 20% من الجهد المبذول" تفيد جميع التخصصات



## م اشرف الكرم (15 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي الزملاء الافاضل
علمت بالاعداد للمحاضرة التالية 
وهذا هو الاعلان عنها
وودت ان تعم الفائدة :



> محاضرة علمية
> 
> شعبة الهندسة الصناعية بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
> 
> ...


 

ارجو العلم ونشره مشكورين
طبعا هي مكانها بالرياض لمن يستطيع الذهاب

على ان نقوم باعداد ملخص علمي للمحاضرة 
وننشره بالملتقى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 

ودائما الهندسة الصناعية من انشط الاقسام 
في العمل المهني والعلمي
فبارك الله فيكم جميعا
بالرغم اني معماري 
لكن شهادة الحق واجبة

​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحبا نهر النيييل أخي شرفتنا

جزاك الله خيرا على الاعلان وأتمنى من الأخوة كما قلت في منتدانا والقادرين أن يحضروا يفيدونا بملخص

شهادتك فخر لنا ​


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (16 فبراير 2007)

الرجاء اعلامنا \ بملخص المحاضرة


----------



## eng_eslam (16 فبراير 2007)

يابش مهندس فين المحاضرة ننتظرها بفارغ الصبر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 فبراير 2007)

*فقط اعلان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواني المحاضرة لم تعقد بعد...انظروا التاريخ


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 فبراير 2007)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مرحبا نهر النيييل أخي شرفتنا
> 
> ...



اختنا الفاضلة 
والمشرفة النشطة صناعة المعمار

شرف الله مقداركم

واشكر مبادرتك بتثبيت الموضوع
حتى يتمكن الاخوة الزملاء بمتابعة الاعلان

وارجو فعلا ان يتم تلخيص موضوع المحاضرة
وطرحه هنا بالموضوع

وسأحاول ان اقوم بذلك

وارجو ان يقوم به اكثر من زميل لتعم الفائدة

ومشكورة على مروركم الكريم​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 فبراير 2007)

المهندس محمد السيد قال:


> الرجاء اعلامنا \ بملخص المحاضرة



ان شاء الله

ارجو ان يتم تلخيص المحاضرة 
من قبل اكثر من زميل 
لكي تعم الفائدة

كما ارجو ان يحضرها الكثيرون
لتعم عليهم الفائدة

مشكورا اخي الفاضل م.محمد السيد​


----------



## فتوح (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي نهر النيل على نشر العلم

وفي انتظار ما تلخوه بعد عقد المحاضرة إن شاء الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 فبراير 2007)

*نبذة عن موضوع المحاضرة*



أظهرت العديد من الدراسات خلال السنوات الأخيرة أن كثير من الناس يواجهون معضلات في تحقيق النجاح الذين يرجونه ويتمنون الوصول إليه. 

وتظهر هذه المعضلات بأسباب متعددة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر عدم القدرة على التخطيط السليم، وعدم الالتزام بما وضعوه من خطط، أو عدم قدرة الفرد على اختيار الأنشطة التي تؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى الوصول إلى الهدف المنشود والذي يعني النجاح. 

فالبعض يرى أن من الصعوبة بمكان تحقيق النجاح المطلوب في ظل ظروفهم الراهنة ونرى أن السبب في ذلك يعود إلى عدم القدرة على تنظيم وإدارة شئون حياتهم.

مما سبق تتضح الصورة إلى حد ما من حيث أهمية إدارة شئون الحياة والبحث عن طرائق النجاح وكيفية تحقيقها بالصورة التي ترضينا، وبالتالي يتطلب الأمر التعرف الخطوات التي يجب اتخاذها لتحقيق النجاح.

والجدير بالذكر أن القدرة على إدارة شئون الحياة شيء سهل جداً والمفتاح في ذلك يعود إلى إدارة الوقت بطريقة سليمة، 
وفي هذه المحاضرة سنتعرف على الوقت وطرق استغلاله الاستغلال الأمثل، ثم ننتقل إلى الأنشطة عالية ومنخفضة المردود من ثم قاعدة 20 على 80 وفي نهاية المطاف سنعرف كيف يتحقق النجاح.

المستفيدون: 
هذه المحاضرة خاصة بالذين يرغبون في تطوير مهاراتهم ورفع قدراتهم بالتعرف على أساليب وطرق أداء الأنشطة عالية المردود وقانون الفريدو باريتو (قاعدة 20 على 80). 

الأهداف: 
وتهدف هذه المحاضرة إلى التعرف على أفضل الطرق التي تساعد على اختيار الأنشطة التي تحقق النجاح بأقل المجهود. 
التعرف على الأنشطة عالية ومنخفضة المردود.

مهارة التحكم في الوقت.
التعرف على قانون الفريدو باريتو قاعدة (20 على 80).



ارجو نشره لتعم الفائدة مشكورين
اخوكم
م. معماري أشرف الكرم
​


----------



## yhossamy (24 فبراير 2007)

في انتظار المحاضره


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء

تم تعديل وقت المحاضرة لتكون في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساءا بدلا من السادسة مساء
وفي نفس التاريخ 8/2/1428 هـ
26/2/2007 م

لذا وجب التنبيه مشكورين


*الأهداف: *
وتهدف هذه المحاضرة إلى التعرف على أفضل الطرق التي تساعد على اختيار الأنشطة التي تحقق النجاح بأقل المجهود. 
التعرف على الأنشطة عالية ومنخفضة المردود.
مهارة التحكم في الوقت.
التعرف على قانون الفريدو باريتو قاعدة (20 على 80).​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 فبراير 2007)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخي نهر النيل على نشر العلم
> 
> وفي انتظار ما تلخوه بعد عقد المحاضرة إن شاء الله



وجزاك كل خير اخونا الفاضل فتوح
نورت موضوعي بمرورك

-------------------------------------------



> yhossamy
> 
> في انتظار المحاضره



ننتظرها اليوم ان شاء الله
مشكورا على مرورك الكريم​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 فبراير 2007)

*ملخص المحاضرة . . الجزء (1)*



اخوتي الاعزاء الزملاء

انتهت المحاضرة الاكثر من قيمة منذ سويعات
وسأحاول ان اكون مراسلا لملتقى المهندسين العرب 
لكي تعم الفائدة المرجوة 
اسأل الله النفع للجميع

كان المحاضر هو الدكتور عماد كردي
رئيس مجلس إدارة مركز المستقبل للاستشارات الإدارية والتدريب 

كيف تحقق 80% من الانشطة بفقط 20% من الجهد​
-	20% من الجهد والوقت قد يأتي لك ب 80% من النتائج المستهدفة
-	هذه المحاضرة لمن يرغبون في تحقيق أعلى قدر من الإنتاجية
-	لدينا مشكلة وهي عدم القدرة على التخطيط ومن ثم كيف الالتزام بالتخطيط إن وضعناه ومن ثم كيف الالتزام بالتخطيط ومن ثم كيف التعرف على الأنشطة التي تؤدي إلى المخطط
-	إدارة شئون الحياة هي بعينها إدارة الوقت

ماهو الوقت ؟
هو الحياة والحياة هي جزء من عمرنا يمضي
والوقت لا يمكن وصفه تحديدا ولا يمكن شراؤه

التعرف على الوقت:
-	هو وقت فات ووقت آت ووقت نحن فيه , وضياع الوقت هو من اكبر الخسائر التي نخسرها في الحياة 
-	الوقت هو الجمال والشباب 
-	الوقت واحد لكنه يختلف حسب استخدامات الناس
-	الوقت كافٍ: وقد قام المحاضر بتجربة عملية حيث طلب الامتناع عن أي نشاط لمدة نصف دقيقة فمللنا نحن الحضور طول الوقت فيها فدلل المحاضر من ذلك على طول النصف دقيقة فكم يا ترى من أنصاف الدقائق في الساعة وكم في اليوم منها وكم مثلها في العمر إذا فان الوقت موجود وكافٍ 
-	تكمن المشكلة في كيفية استخدام الوقت وتنظيمه وتنظيم الأعمال فيه

خلاصة: إن الوقت هو أثمن ما نملك , ويجب علينا أن نحسن إدارته

النشاطات عالية ومنخفضة المردود
-	تختلف النشاطات اليومية من حيث المردود وتختلف من فرد لآخر وتختلف من وقت لآخر
-	فالنشاط عالي المردود لشخص قد يكون هو نفسه منخفض المردود لشخص آخر , وقد يكون نفس النشاط عالي المردود في وقت معين ويكون منخفض في وقت آخر وقد يكون 
-	فمثلا: جمع البيانات هو نشاط عالي المردود لموظف ما لكنه منخفض المردود اذا قام به المدير , وشراء حاجيات المنزل قد يكون عالي المردود لربة المنزل لكنه ليس كذلك لرب المنزل والصلاة مثلا في وقتها اعلى مردودا من أي نشاط اخر في نفس الوقت . . . وهكذا
-	يكون النشاط عالي او منخفض المردود حسب الفرد المؤدي للنشاط وحسب الحاجة للنشاط في الوقت المعين

خلاصة: يجب التركيز على الانشطة عالية المردود وهي نشاطات صعبة ومزعجة للنفس لكنها عالية الفوائد وعظيمة النتائج

النشاطات منخفضة المردود:
-	هي نشاطات تستهلك اكبر نسبة وقت من اوقاتنا ولكنها انشطة جميلة ومستأنسة ولكن لاتعود على الانسان بالنتائج التي يجب ان يحققها الفرد
-	مثال لتلك الانشطة : الدردشات – النوم – الاكل – اجتماعات لا معنى لها – زيارات في غير وقتها – اعمال روتينية – لعب ورق وخلافه – مشاهدة القنوات بغير فائدة – الانترنت بغير فائدة- . . . الخ
-	لو حسبنا كل هذا الوقت الذي نستنزفه في تلك الاعمال منخفضة المردود لوجدنا الوقت فيها كبير جدا

خلاصة: تعلم ان تقول : لا لا لا 
لا للاعمال التي لا مردود عالي منها ولكن علينا ان نقول لا باسلوب راقٍ وبشكل مهذب

كيف تقسم وقتك ؟ ؟
-	بما ان الاعمال عالية المردود هي اعمال غير محببة للنفس ولكن علينا ان نقوم بها للحصول على النجاح في الحياة ولكننا لن نستطيع الاستمرار في اللحاق بتلك الاعمال لان النفس تركن الى الاعمال منخفضة المردود 
-	الحل في ذلك هو تشغيل الظيط الآلي داخل كل منا ( مثل الطيار الالي الذي يظبط ارتفاع الطائرة) فالضبط الالي داخلنا يجب ان نشغله بحساسية الية داخلنا لنذهب الى الاعمال عالية المردود كلما نجد اننا نركن الى الاعمال منخفضة المردود


قاعدة 20% جهد 80% نتائج
-	وهي ان تصرف وقت قليل ومركز ولكن في اعمال عالية المردود فتحصل على نتائج عالية وكبيرة من الوقت القليل والجهد القليل في الاعمال العالية المردود
-	مثال : تربية الابناء ------ أي وقت فيها ولو قليل ------- ينتج نتائج تستمر بطول حياة الابناء , وايضا أي وقت نستنزفه في التخطيط الدقيق للمشروع ---- ينتج نجاح للمشروع في تنفيذه وتشغيله . . وهكذا
-	ولنحدد الاعمال عالية المردود من المنخفضة المردود نتعرف على هل لابد من انني انا الذي اقوم بهذا العمل ام يمكن ان يقوم به غيري ؟ ومن ثم نحكم على العمل اذا كان عالي المردود او منخفض بالنسبة لي


قانون الفريدو باريتو والنجاح
-	وهو يعني باجراء نشاطات بقدر 20% من نشاطات الانسان ليحصل منها على 80% من النتائج الواجب الحصول عليها
-	اما ال 80% من نشاطات الانسان فغالبا ما تنتج 20% من النتائج التي يجب الحصول عليها في يومه
-	ولذلك فلابد من التركيز على الانشطة عالية المردود 
-	فالانشطة عالية المردود تنتج لنا 80% من النتائج المستهدفة يوميا
-	اذا ما صرفنا 40% مثلا في الاعمال عالية المردود فسوف يكون الحصول على نتائج مستهدفة اكبر كثيرا, لذلك يؤكد قانون الفريدو باريتو على اهمية التركيز على الانشطة المثمرة عالية المردود للحصول على النتائج المستهدفة 

وسيكون الجزء الثاني من ملخص المحاضرة في 

مهارات النجاح:
- مهارة التركيز
- مهارة التنظيم
- مهارة التفويض
- خطوات النجاح في العمل
- المحافظة على النظام
- رتب مكتبك
- ماذا تفعل في اول ساعات العمل

 

انتظرونا في الجزء الثاني من الملخص مشكورين

​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 فبراير 2007)

*

ارجو من اي من الاخوة المشرفين الاكارم

تغيير اسم الموضوع
الى

محاضرة علمية في . . . " كيف تحقق 80% من النجاح بـ 20% من الجهد المبذول " تفيد جميع التخصصات

لان المحاضرة تم عقدها
ولا داعي الان لجملة (ادخل وسجل نفسك )

اشكركم جدا*


----------



## فتوح (27 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم تغيير العنوان كما أشرت

ونشكرك كثيراً على التلخيص للجزء الأول وعلى هذا العرض الطيب وجزاك الله خيراً وجزا الأستاذ المحاضر خيراً


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 فبراير 2007)

كامل شكري وامتناني 

لاخي الكريم الفاضل فتوح


----------



## السامي (28 فبراير 2007)

*لعيونكم.. العرض الخاص بالمحاضرة*

السلام عليكم
بداية أشكر الأخ الفاضل " نهر النييل" على التغطية المتميزة و التي تشرفنا بها كثيرا و هذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على مدى حبه و تفانيه في خدمة هذا التخصص الرائع فله منا جزيل الشكر. 
ثانيا: هناك الكثير من الأنشطة التي تسعى الشعبة لتقديمها و منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: اصدار نشرة دورية، إصدار مطويات و كتيبات تعريفية، و إقامة دورات تدريبية و ملتقيات سنوية و انشاء قاعدة بيانات لحصر المهندسين الصناعييين و إنشاء موقع اليكتروني ليسهل التواصل مع المهندسين الصناعيين و المهتميين بالتخصص و غيرها الكثير و الكثير و على ذلك فإننا ندعو جميع الراغبين للمساهمة في أنشطة الشعبة بالتواصل معنا من خلال هذا الملتقى الرائع أو بالبريد الإلكتروني الخاص بالشعبة(( ie على النطاق saudieng.org )) علما بأنه سيصدر العدد الأول خلال الأيام القادمة من نشرة الهندسة الصناعية و نود من المهتمين تزويدنا بالمشاركات و المقالات و الأفكار للأعداد القادمة و ذلك على البريد المذكور بالاسم الصريح لكاتب المقال و جهة العمل و المسمى الوظيفى. كما أرجو من الإخوة الراغبين للانضمام لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة و لديهم الخبرة و الحماس في انجاح التخصص بارسال سيرهم الذاتية على البريد المذكور أو على بريدي الخاص في المنتدى...
و ختاما يمكنكم تحمي العرض الخاص بالمحاضرة المذكور و جميع المحاضرات السابقة من خلال الرابط التالي:
http://www.saudieng.org/arab/mainlist.php?op=modload&name=chapters/indu_eng_con.htm&file=index
و تقبلوا فائق تحياتي،،،
السامي 
م. محمد صنبع 
نائب رئيس شعبة الهندسة الصناعية
الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 فبراير 2007)

السامي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بداية أشكر الأخ الفاضل " نهر النييل" على التغطية المتميزة و التي تشرفنا بها كثيرا و هذا إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على مدى حبه و تفانيه في خدمة هذا التخصص الرائع فله منا جزيل الشكر.
> ثانيا: هناك الكثير من الأنشطة التي تسعى الشعبة لتقديمها و منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: اصدار نشرة دورية، إصدار مطويات و كتيبات تعريفية، و إقامة دورات تدريبية و ملتقيات سنوية و انشاء قاعدة بيانات لحصر المهندسين الصناعييين و إنشاء موقع اليكتروني ليسهل التواصل مع المهندسين الصناعيين و المهتميين بالتخصص و غيرها الكثير و الكثير و على ذلك فإننا ندعو جميع الراغبين للمساهمة في أنشطة الشعبة بالتواصل معنا من خلال هذا الملتقى الرائع أو بالبريد الإلكتروني الخاص بالشعبة(( ie على النطاق saudieng.org )) علما بأنه سيصدر العدد الأول خلال الأيام القادمة من نشرة الهندسة الصناعية و نود من المهتمين تزويدنا بالمشاركات و المقالات و الأفكار للأعداد القادمة و ذلك على البريد المذكور بالاسم الصريح لكاتب المقال و جهة العمل و المسمى الوظيفى. كما أرجو من الإخوة الراغبين للانضمام لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة و لديهم الخبرة و الحماس في انجاح التخصص بارسال سيرهم الذاتية على البريد المذكور أو على بريدي الخاص في المنتدى...
> و ختاما يمكنكم تحمي العرض الخاص بالمحاضرة المذكور و جميع المحاضرات السابقة من خلال الرابط التالي:
> ...



اخونا الفاضل السامي

اشكرك جليا ومليا

مرورك شرفني وشرف الموضوع

ولقد نزلت الملف الخاص بالعرض التقديمي 
لتلك المحاضرة الاكثر من مهمة
والاكثر من مفيدة

وحضرت فعالياتها 
التي اشكركم عنها جدا 

والتي استفدت منها كثيرا

ولولا الزحام لكان الامر اكثر من ممتاز

واشكر لك الرابط الذي تفضلت بطرحه 
حيث نزلت المحاضرة 

وبذلك
اكون لك شاكرا
لانني كنت احمل هم استكمال الملخص عن كثب

لكن الان
قد قدمت لنا المحاضرة كاملة
واجدني في حل عن استكمال الملخص

فاشكرك كثيرا
وادعو الله لك بكل خير

ولو اي من الاخوة الزملاء يريد ان يتناقش في اي شيء
فنحن تحت امره
لاننا حضرنا المحاضرة
ونستطيع ان نساهم بجزء في التوضيح لاي شيء قد يكون غير متضحا

ولا انسى ان اشكر الدكتور عماد كردي
الذي بسط لنا المفهوم بشكل سلس وممتع

واشكر شعبة الهندسة الصناعية بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
على ما يبذلونه من جهد
في خدمة الارتقاء بالاعضاء وبعموم من يصل اليهم هذا النفع العظيم

اخوكم
م معماري / أشرف الكرم
​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

راااااااااااااائع جدا المحتوى وطريقة العرض يعطيك الف عافية نهر النيييل ماقصرت والله  

السامي يا هلا أخي من أقدم المسجلين في المنتدى وتشرفنا بعودتك من جديد كنت طالبا والان نائب رئيس شعبة الهندسة الصناعية ماشاء الله :30: 

الله يجزيكم كل خير :31:​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 مارس 2007)

العفو اختنا صناعة المعمار

ولا شكر على واجبنا جميعا
تجاه تقديم ما يمكننا تقديمه

وارجو ان يستمر النقاش في تلك المحاضرة الاكثر من هامة
لانها
ببساطة
طريقة جيدة للتفكير في اعمالنا بالحياة

وارجو ان ينتفع منها اكث الاخوة الزملاء

اشكر لك كلماتك المهذبة


----------



## السامي (4 مارس 2007)

و عليكم السلام جميعا
شكرا لك اختي الكريمة على ترحيبك و على الرغم من قلة تواجدي الا أني لم انقطع حيث أمر بين الفينة و الأخرى للاطلاع على المشاركات و حقيقة تكون لدي الرغبة الكثيرة في التعليق على أكثر المواضيع و لكن ضيق الوقت يمنعني عن ذلك و على فكرة سررت كثيرا بسلسة المقالات التي تطرحينها في الملتقى و كانت لدي بعض التعليقات و لكن كما قلت ضيق الوقت يمنعني فبالاضافة الى مشاغل العمل و الأسرة و الشعبة أنا الآن في مرحلة اعداد رسالة الماجستير و هي في مجال التخصص عن " إدارة سلسلة الإمداد" و قد استفيد من أحد مقالات السلسة التي تعدينها و هذا ما يمعنني عن التواصل بالشكل المطلوب.
عموما أشكر لك ترحيبك و للأخ نهر النييل تواصله...
مع خالص تحياتي،،
السامي


----------



## بوعزة (5 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ونشكرك كثيراً على التلخيص للجزء الأول وعلى هذا العرض الطيب وجزاك الله خيراً وجزا الأستاذ المحاضر خيراً


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 مارس 2007)

العفو اخي الفاضل بو عزة

واتمنى ان يستفيد من المحاضرة اكبر عدد ممكن

واتمنى ايضا
ان يقام نقاش بيننا عن المحاضرة
وعن اي استفسار او اي مثال يمكن به 
توصيل المعلومة 

مشكورا على مرورك الكريم بو عزة


----------



## magdy100 (18 مارس 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 مارس 2007)

ashrafnasr قال:


> لو سمحتم محتاجين مواضيع شيقة توضع في موقعنا في مختلف المجالات وفي مختلف اللغات http://www.theaim.jeeran.com/
> http://www.theaim.jeeran.com عن طريق المراسلة عبر الميل الموجود في http://www.theaim.jeeran.com/about us.htm



اهلا بك اخي الكريم اشرف ناصر

ونورت الموضوع

واهلا باضافاتك ومساهماتك معنا هنا


دمت بكل ود​


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا احلى مهندسين


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (27 مارس 2007)

عرض متميز و اكثر من رائع وشكر للزميل نهر النيييل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 مارس 2007)

الفلسطيني الحر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا احلى مهندسين



اخي الفاضل الفلسطيني الحر

مروركم شرف الموضوع

والشكر اليك دائما موصول​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 مارس 2007)

محمد الكيميائي قال:


> عرض متميز و اكثر من رائع وشكر للزميل نهر النيييل وجزاك الله خيرا



اخي الفاضل محمد الكيميائي

اهلا بك معنا في المحاضرة العلمية الهامة
والتي استفدت منها فعلا عن نفسي

واشكر لك كلماتك الرقيقة​


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 نوفمبر 2007)

magdy100 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خير



وجزاكم كل خير اخونا الفاضل مجدي

ارجو الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Engineer Oman (23 ديسمبر 2007)

I wish if you can send me the presentation slides


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

في انتظار المحاضره


----------



## م المصري (3 يناير 2008)

محاضره رائعه .... و جهد تشكر عليه ..... مشرفنا الفاضل 
لك التحيات العطرات اخي الفاضل


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (3 يناير 2008)

الف مليون للشكر للمشرف المتميز جدا فعليا نهر النييل
و الشكر الجزيل أيضا للعضو " السامي " فهو اسم على مسمى
بارك الله فيكم جميعا و حفظكم من كل سوء


----------



## ادور (21 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررر الموضوع مشوق 
جدا


----------



## مهندس متفائل (25 يناير 2008)

يمكنكم تحميل المحاضرة من موقع سعبة الهندسة الصناعة ... ولاتنسوا الدعاء ووذكر المصدر http://www.iec-ksa.org/


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 يناير 2008)

أحمد حسين عشماوي قال:


> thanksssssssssss



اشكر مروركم الكريم​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 يناير 2008)

مهندس متفائل قال:


> يمكنكم تحميل المحاضرة من موقع سعبة الهندسة الصناعة ... ولاتنسوا الدعاء ووذكر المصدر http://www.iec-ksa.org/



اخونا الكريم مهندس متفائل

اشكرك كل الشكر
على امدادنا بموقع شعبة الهندسة الصناعية
فهو اكثر من مفيد

واود الاشارة الى ان المحاضرة
تم وضعها كمرفقات في مشاركتي بهذا الموضوع
برقم (18)فيمكن لجميع الزملاء الرجوع اليها وتحميلها
من الموضوع هنا

واشكرك لافادتنا بالموقع النافع

فلك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 فبراير 2008)




----------



## ENG-COOL (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (14 فبراير 2008)

اشكركم على المحاظره


----------



## صناعي1 (15 فبراير 2008)

o0-Engineer-0o قال:


> اشكركم على المحاظره


 
سلمت يداك

مشاركة قيمة و ملف مفيد


----------



## ضوء الشمس (19 فبراير 2008)

مع كل الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 فبراير 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء الافاضل

علي محمد يوسف
مهندس عمان
منصور حسين المسبحي

اخي الغالي م المصري

م مصطفى محمد سليمان
ادور
محمد حسن نصر
ENG-COOL
اخي المشرف المتميز صناعي 1
ضوء الشمس

واخص بالذكر اخونا الفاضل 
o0-Engineer-0o 

اشكركم لمروركم الكريم 
عسى الله ان ينفعنا بما في تلك الملفات


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## وضاحة (12 أغسطس 2008)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## جسر الأمل (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شغل جميل جدا ماشاء الله عليك


----------

